# Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon Review and the CAO OSA Sol Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon Review and the CAO OSA Sol Review*

The 2011 IPCPR show was the setting for the unveiling of many new cigars, and today's reviews focus on two of them: the Rocky Patel Vintage 20...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon Review and the CAO OSA Sol Review


----------

